# O-ring grease



## Gerhard (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi,

I just wanted to let you know that after trying about 5 different lubes for my surefires' o-rings, I think I have found something that works exceptionally well: Permatex Dielectric Tune-Up Grease. 

I picked up a tube of it at Pep Boys (3 oz for 7 bucks - I think it'll last for several lifetimes) for a different project, but decided to try it on my light's o-ring. I am amazed at how good that stuff is.

The grease has a fairly thick consistency (roughly like vaseline), is silicone based, and really slick.

I think that you can find this stuff at most auto supply stores, walmarts, and similar places.

Gerhard


----------



## toolpig1 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: I found the best and cheapest O-ring grease yet!!*

I've been using a product from Napa Auto Parts called "Sil-Glyde", which is a silicone based grease. The tube was only a couple of bucks for 4 ounces. It claims to be harmless to rubber, high film strength, stable from -20 to +600 F, and doesn't get gummy over time. The grease is fairly clear, just a little yellow color. I hope it has a real long shelf life because 4 ounces should last me about 80 years.


----------



## Hitthespot (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: I found the best and cheapest O-ring grease yet!!*


----------



## dano (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: I found the best and cheapest O-ring grease yet!!*

I'm curious why anyone would want to use a dielectric lube on a flashlight, especially anywhere near an electrical contact, i.e. the tailcap, head assembly, etc?

By design, a dielectric compound is a non-conducting insulator meant to protect the connection, not enhance it or act as a traditional lube.

P.S. why post this in LED Flashlights?

-dan


----------



## LukeA (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: I found the best and cheapest O-ring grease yet!!*

I just use silicone plumbing o-ring grease.


----------



## jzmtl (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: I found the best and cheapest O-ring grease yet!!*



dano said:


> I'm curious why anyone would want to use a dielectric lube on a flashlight, especially anywhere near an electrical contact, i.e. the tailcap, head assembly, etc?
> 
> By design, a dielectric compound is a non-conducting insulator meant to protect the connection, not enhance it or act as a traditional lube.
> 
> ...



It's just a fancy name for silicone grease. The purpose of it is to protect electrical connector in car electronics from oxidation and corrosion since they are all exposed to the element and possibly road salt, any contacting surfaces will simply push the grease away to make connection.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: I found the best and cheapest O-ring grease yet!!*

I have two types of grease I use.... silicone for O rings and bulb grease for lubing where connections are made through threads and protecting electrical contacts. I have plastic flashlights with O rings mostly those get the silicone lube


----------



## etc (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: I found the best and cheapest O-ring grease yet!!*

I use Mobil 1 synthetic car oil... 5w30.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: I found the best and cheapest O-ring grease yet!!*

I use silicone grease made for underwater camera housings. Essentially free since I have several tubes that came with various housings. High quality stuff made specifically to waterproof silicone 0-rings.


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: I found the best and cheapest O-ring grease yet!!*



LukeA said:


> I just use silicone plumbing o-ring grease.



x2... works well enough to seal my 6P water tight to 5-6 feet.


----------



## Marlinaholic (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: I found the best and cheapest O-ring grease yet!!*

Hey, I use the dielectric grease too! Keeps the contacts from getting any corrosion and won't eat the o rings either. I think its pretty darn good stuff:twothumbs


----------



## chmsam (Sep 10, 2008)

There are quite a few posts regarding lubes and grease for o-rings and machined threads on flashlight bodies that can be found by doing a CPF search. Threads/posts also include information on flashlight maintenance and even on what not to do or use on lights and o-rings (petroleum products might degrade or damage some o-rings, for instance). Basic information ought to be easy to find and I'd highly recommend that anyone take a few minutes to do the research not only to insure reliable operation of your lights but also to avoid potential damage.

Not to discourage this thread at all, but some feel this topic has been well covered. New ideas or products should always be welcome, since even as there are many posts already in other threads, there are always new things coming out on the market or new uses for old ones. Posts on this topic might even result in preventing a problem by learning from a mistake someone has already made.

Again, it's good for everyone with a question on lubes and basic maintenance to do a search -- someone has probably already done the work for you, can show you how to avoid pitfalls, and/or can point you toward a cheaper solution. Case in point -- I've found that some pure silicone dielectric grease is the same as a pure silicone brake grease. Same tube in a different outer package might be found in the same store, and the price can be less for one than the other!


----------



## mayassa (Sep 10, 2008)

During my time aboard ship in the NAVY we used Vaseline for connectors that would be subjected to salt spray and submersion. We tried other fancy type products but, they didn't hold up as well. We ended up using Vaseline after replacing many many connectors. I use it on all my o-rings and other seals.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 10, 2008)

This says all you need to know.


----------

